# From seed to weed the auto ak47



## dangreen (Nov 13, 2008)

*WELCOME TO THE JOURNEY OF THE AUTO AK47

* *Automatic AK47* cannabis seeds
 
  The new wave of auto flowering hybrids is finally here, and leading from the front is the Automatic AK47! Our first foray into the auto flowering world and still our favourite. Crossing the very best AK47 we could find with the auto flowering genes of Lowryder, we have produced a strain that is the perfect blend of the two. Everything that we loved about the AK47 has been left intact from its beautiful aroma and resin encrusted buds through to its unique bud structure and astonishing potency. The cross with Lowryder means that now it can be grown virtually anywhere. Balconies, patios, window boxes, indoors or outdoors, connoisseur grade marijuana is now attainable for every grower. Auto flowering strains flower in response to age rather than light cycle. Automatic AK47 will grow vegetatively for approximately 14 days then enter into a rapid, almost violent flowering period. For the next 56 days they will branch out profusely, throw out pistils in their thousands, calyxes will swell and a coating of resin glands will make the mature plant glisten as if dusted with fine diamonds. Odor levels are quite high and a large quantity of flowering females can certainly produce quite an aroma! There are 2 distinct variations in aroma, one is somewhat spicy and the other is sweet but both types produce the same effect. Previously, especially in the northern hemisphere, the average grower was limited to the strains one could grow successfully. Now with Automatic AK47 you can grow marijuana that before, many would have no chance of fully ripening under natural outdoor conditions. With a lifespan of a mere 70 days from seed to harvest it is not only possible to get an early harvest of high quality marijuana but multiple harvests per season. Indoors, a perpetual harvest has never been easier to maintain. The increased height compared to earlier auto flowering strains brings with it increased yield. Indoors under lights is the optimum growing environment for Automatic AK47, coupled with a light regime of 20/4 and adequate root space, yield can easily surpass 40g per plant but even outdoors with no supplemental lighting during summer, 30g per plant is very common. We believe that our Automatic AK47 is the most potent auto flowering hybrid available as well as the heaviest yielder. 

10 FEMALE SEED PLANTED IN SOIL ON 11/9/08.

SOIL IS ROOTS ORGANICS.
9 ARE PLANTED IN 3.3 GALLON POTS. 1 IS IN A 2 GALLON TO BE TRANSPLANTED LATER.

600WATT HPS ON A 20/4 LIGHT CYCLE.

NUTRIENTS ARE ROOTS ORGANICS 5 STEP PROGRAM WHICH I WILL START USING A 1/8 RECOMMENDED DOSAGE. AFTER 3RD SET OF LEAVES ARRIVE.

ROOM SIZE 56X56X6.5FT HOME BOX GROW TENT. WITH PASSIVE INTAKE AND EXHAUSTING CARBON COAL FILTER. 

Any questions or comments are always welcome. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh hey dan, good to see you've decided to keep a journal. 
How far away do you keep the light?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 14, 2008)

*
Present, takin a seat i have the AK47 strain for over a yr now.Gl with the grow. *


----------



## dangreen (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys i have the light really close, about 12 inches away. Trying to get more dense bud this time around.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Nov 15, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Thanks guys i have the light really close, about 12 inches away. Trying to get more dense bud this time around.


wow so, in previous grows you've had the light that close and it hasn't burned them as seedlings?


----------



## doogleef (Nov 15, 2008)

Hell's yea! <<pulling up a chair


----------



## dangreen (Nov 15, 2008)

No before I had the light way to far away so my buds have been light. I think i can get more quantity and denser buds. And I used the same method of keeping them super close on my last Snowryder and the buds i can tell are gonna be twice as dense.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 16, 2008)

Heres my ak47 at 30 days flower.In Avatar.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for checking out the grow.

*START OF WEEK 2*
10/10 FEMALE SEEDS GERMINATED AND LIVING. NO NUTRIENTS HAVE BEEN GIVEN YET. MOST HAVE STARTED DEVELOPING 3RD SET OF LEAVES. SO FAR SO GOOD.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey looking good so far, 100% survival rate so far!

I just have a few questions:
1. How often do you water and how much per watering?
2.after you planted the germed seeds, was the light on them right away?


----------



## dangreen (Nov 19, 2008)

Right now I just give them about 400 ml every other day. And yes the light was on them right away.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 19, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Heres my ak47 at 30 days flower.In Avatar.


Hey man got any other pics of them they look good in your Avatar.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 20, 2008)

I have 1 clone to flower left and it likes about 2 weeks are whatever the scope says,i just took 2 down last week and finally got it to taste GOOD its still not cured But i can tell its gonna be awesome ive been cloning this plant going on 3 yrs.Its some headbangin chit but hard to get a decent taste.IF you want ill take some pics?? I was doing the get a harvest every 2 weeks But was to much work and just gonna grow less but longer veg.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking sweet man one of my feminized Auto ak47 are doing badass but its very strange that i saw 1 seed producing on my oldest AUTO AK47 i dont know if thats normal or what cause their were no male preflowers presnt on any of the auto ak47 i have in my tent. Dan you think it my be from a pollen spore from my snowryder im thinkink thats it but at this point IDK.


----------



## xman (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey dan good luck with the grow man, i just cut some of my my ak47 x lr2 today at 9wks old, some will need 10+wks im sure but they definatle produce more than lr2, they take longer to start to flower then go mad! i will let you know how they yeild and smoke once properly dried and cured, the smell from some(fruity phenonotype) is as bad as diesel but the others have a more neutral smell


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 22, 2008)

MY AK47 has a couple seeds every harvest,idk where are why because i have 4 different strains and they never have seeds and there in the same flower chamber.I will get a better pic the damn lights went off while i was fumbling around damn near broke my neck.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 22, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> MY AK47 has a couple seeds every harvest,idk where are why because i have 4 different strains and they never have seeds and there in the same flower chamber.I will get a better pic the damn lights went off while i was fumbling around damn near broke my neck.


 
HMM i its making my head hurt thinking about it and why but is that how 100%female seeds work.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 22, 2008)

xman said:


> Hey dan good luck with the grow man, i just cut some of my my ak47 x lr2 today at 9wks old, some will need 10+wks im sure but they definatle produce more than lr2, they take longer to start to flower then go mad! i will let you know how they yeild and smoke once properly dried and cured, the smell from some(fruity phenonotype) is as bad as diesel but the others have a more neutral smell


 
Very nice harvest man i love your pics keep it up!!


----------



## dangreen (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow X-man that looks so killer thanks for posting those sick pics.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 22, 2008)

Could be some pollen left over from the Snowryders purple. Should try and grow it.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 22, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Could be some pollen left over from the Snowryders purple. Should try and grow it.


yep i sure am but im waiting till its cured with the buds on the plant i dont want to pull it off.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 26, 2008)

*Week 3 (day 16)

*Hey everyone so everything is going good. Pretty much confirmed that all of them so far seem to be female. Just gave them first dosage of grow nutrients mixed with superthrive. Growth seems good some of them are a little crooked but that's because of totes I have them on are not level. Started to notice a slight smell inside the grow room coming from the plants.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey everyone.
So my ladies are really starting to blow up. Gave them nutrients twice and they loved it. All 10 are female. I will take a couple out to take pictures in regular light tomorrow. 

Mistake I made is i have some sticky fly traps, and being stoned. I was placing them in the room well i made contact with like 4 of my plants managing to rip one of the leafs off. Being stuck to the flypaper. So I set the trap down to take care of my girls and as i stepped out of the room barefoot placed my foot right in the fly trap. Then i decided not to smoke before i take care of my ladies Ill wait till after and be more careful.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 1, 2008)

whats up dangreen! those flytraps are fucking sticky as hell..ive walked into one being stoned and it grabbed my hair and didnt want to let go

i thought i had subscribed to this grow..
but subscribed!

all 10 female, those are good numbers


----------



## dangreen (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Jolly,
Ya hate fly traps but was pretty funny so i wanted to share. Hows your smoke, that shit looks good im almost out of everything I  way to much. But my last Snowryder will be coming down end of the week and that shit looks like the best bud i've grown so far.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 1, 2008)

the smoke is so damn good..but ive been a little sad i dont have any plants to stare at anymore...we saved the biggest bud for last, so that will get smoked up this week.
then back to square one again. i think we all  too much
you got pics of the snowryder?
and your story had me laughing


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 1, 2008)

I will be subscribing to this. I am doing auto ak47 right now about to chop in a week. I am using cfls right now but will be getting a 400 hps this month so I wanna see how you turn out with the 600w to see what I will be getting about. I ran into nutrient lock out so the plants look pretty bad but still have some sick looking bud on them.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Day 22 (start of week 4)

Still going good, pace of growth starting to pick up. 

Last 5 pictures are of the Snowryders from 2 weeks ago.
Ran out of bud today, my last snowryder will be pulled by the end of the week. Been flushing her for about 2 weeks. Ill take some good pictures before i harvest, and after.
*


----------



## dpjones (Dec 3, 2008)

looking awesome dude.

Im growing exact same strain femmed seeds, bought 5 only 4 cracked am about 4 and a half weeks in. These are some pics of mine at day 22...

 

EDIT: lol jollygreen i feel your pain, im just finishing an ounce i bought 5 days ago :S


----------



## dangreen (Dec 3, 2008)

dpjones said:


> looking awesome dude.
> 
> Im growing exact same strain femmed seeds, bought 5 only 4 cracked am about 4 and a half weeks in. These are some pics of mine at day 22...
> 
> ...


Nice man looking good.
How are you counting days, i am counting from starting of germination. So day I put them in a paper towel. Always been wondering what they mean when counting. 
I feel both your pain i just finished all my diesel ryder and only have about 5 grams of snowryder left. But i just harvested my last Snowryder ill post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## teranone (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking good I'm trying to decide if want some auto aks or white russians,anywho goodluck with your grow
 decide


----------



## Nexus Polaris (Dec 4, 2008)

Dan, nice plants you got man, the auto's are fun as hell to grow. I am gonna try and keep growin them full time for me and the wife. My auto AK's are almost done so as soon as the finish I will let you know how they came out as a finished product. Best wishes on this grow man, Cant wait to see what them buds look like.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 4, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Nice man looking good.
> How are you counting days, i am counting from starting of germination. So day I put them in a paper towel. Always been wondering what they mean when counting.
> I feel both your pain i just finished all my diesel ryder and only have about 5 grams of snowryder left. But i just harvested my last Snowryder ill post some pics tomorrow.


Cheers dude, they are starting to get stinky, i should post some more pics. Flowering sights all over.

Well the seeds all cracked within the same weekend, the last one on a sunday. So im just counting from the monday they were all in soil. If i counted from day they went into the paper towel then those pics are day 25


----------



## dangreen (Dec 4, 2008)

dpjones said:


> Cheers dude, they are starting to get stinky, i should post some more pics. Flowering sights all over.
> 
> Well the seeds all cracked within the same weekend, the last one on a sunday. So im just counting from the monday they were all in soil. If i counted from day they went into the paper towel then those pics are day 25


Nice man yea post some more pics.


----------



## bobpoon (Dec 5, 2008)

nice stuff guys, 

wondering how long you would think it would be ok to grow this in a 16 oz cup before having to transplanting? 2-3 weeks?


----------



## dangreen (Dec 5, 2008)

I would say after 2 weeks max, cause lowryder's grow fast so do roots. And the roots need some depth. That's why I prefer to plant directly into what i plan on growing them in.


----------



## AppleGenius (Dec 5, 2008)

Looking gorgeous...

Just placed my order for 20 Auto AK-47 seeds...

Now someone needs to get some stable auto Blueberry and White Widow seeds created...


----------



## dangreen (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice you will like the Auto Ak47. Would be nice if someone could stabilize Auto
BBXWW would be so tasty.


----------



## bobpoon (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks dan, I am currently finishing up my haze and will start my auto ak grow shortly. you have truly inspired me! 

since you say 16 oz would only last 2 weeks max, do you think 32 oz is enough to have a comfortable transition from indoor to outdoor and continue to grow at a normal rate once transplanted? peat pots come to mind....tropics is hot!


----------



## dangreen (Dec 5, 2008)

Yea 32oz would work good, just make sure there is enough room for the roots to grow downward. Also 1liter soda bottles work great for auto's. What kind of Haze are you growing? You should post some pics of it!


----------



## dangreen (Dec 5, 2008)

So I think i may have to invest into a heater it got cold today and so did my grow room got to 59.7 degrees at one point. I'm able to stabilize it to 65 degrees which should be ok but i do want it a bit warmer.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 5, 2008)

damn I wish I lived in some cooler climate. Its freaking december and my grow room is topping out at 80 with the lights on and 75 off. That is cold if its hitting 59 I can't even imagine living somewhere that cold accutally lol. I'm jelous of your aks I wish mine looked like that....


----------



## dangreen (Dec 5, 2008)

How much longer you have Green on your Ak's? Got any pic's?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have 3 days left till harvest. Ya man I got some pics lol ran into a little (well not little pretty big lol) nute lockout so thats why the leaves are all crazy looking. Switching nutes for next grow


----------



## dangreen (Dec 5, 2008)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I have 3 days left till harvest. Ya man I got some pics lol ran into a little (well not little pretty big lol) nute lockout so thats why the leaves are all crazy looking. Switching nutes for next grow


Even with the nute lockout that bud looks pretty dam good. Nice job man.  +rep


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks man. This was my first grow so I'm not gonna be hard on my self yet. And it was with cfls, I'll have the 400w hps by the end of the month so next grow should look pretty good.


----------



## teranone (Dec 5, 2008)

Can you post the weight on the dry weight?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 8, 2008)

Dan how are the laidies looking? I harvested yesterday!!!! Oh what a good feeling. First time so I was sitting there trimming for like 2 and a half hours on just two plants lol. I'm expecting atleast an oz of #2, and an oz if not more from #1. Started another ak seed in some soil last week, sprouted on thursday so I'll be doing another grow journal.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 9, 2008)

*Week 4 (day 27)

Hey everyone! The ladies are looking great really blowing up. Not much else to say very happy with this grow so far. 
*


----------



## dangreen (Dec 9, 2008)

bump new pics


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 9, 2008)

they are looking great dangreen
nice and bushy


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 9, 2008)

Those are looking great. The shoots really start getting bigger pretty soon its kinda crazy to watch these things grow.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 9, 2008)

hey man things are looking really good.

I finally got round to taking some pics, here they are ^^

    

There are some problems though. Im not sure if its nitrogen def or something else. Ive just given it a good feed so we shall see if theres any imrpovemnts 2morrow.

   

EDIT: On the pic i mean its very light green, im just to lazy to change the pic. All the lower leaves are turning light green almost yellow


----------



## dangreen (Dec 9, 2008)

dpjones said:


> hey man things are looking really good.
> 
> I finally got round to taking some pics, here they are ^^
> 
> ...


You plants are looking great.
What kind of nutrients are you giving them and how often? Could be over fertilization or a nutrient deficiency. Seems pretty early at day 36 for the leaves to start turning yellow. Spotting not usually Nitrogen, think i would lean more towards Magnesium def. But if the leaves seem to be turning yellow quick probably Nitrogen specially because you are hitting full flowering soon. I'm not totally sure (3rd grow) so still fairly new to the game. But I hope things improve for you. Keep up the great growing.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 9, 2008)

That kinda looks like what mine did but my spots were more yellowish and then turned to rusty looking. Turned out mag deff.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys.

The next day the after feeding the yellowing is still happening but the spots appear to been reduced.

Im wondering would the leafs go yellow if they were not getting enough light?

The leaves that are turning yellow are the bottom ones and they appear to be getting no light at all due to the confined spaces. So im wondering that is it.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 10, 2008)

Yea I would imagine that the leaves on the bottom could be turning yellow due to little light. But more then likely not, how much nitrogen is in the nutrients you are giving? Though im Kinda leaning toward what green said about magnesium, if your leaves start turning a rusty color might wanna get some mag.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine started with the lower leaves and slowly worked its way to the whole plant. You need to find out the problem quick cause your looking like your almost all the way done with veg. Literally over night both of my plants turned brown. Well all the fan leaves. The spots kept coming and then boom I walk in the grow room and was like WTF happened??????? I was to far in to fix it... but what can you say first grow and shit ill be happy even with a quarter off of each plant as long as it gets me high.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 10, 2008)

Also you might want to go ahead and trim all the yellowing leaves at the bottom off. 

While trying to find out what was wrong with my laidies I stumbled across something saying that if you are suffering from a mag deff, and it has already set in (yellowish rusty spots, tips of leaves browning and curling upwards) that you should not add nutrients to it yet. It said you need to do a flush first and then slowly add the nutes back to it. Something about the mag creating a nutrient lockout and when you think you are doing the right thing by adding the nutes you are accutally creating a toxin that is more harmful for the plants. I don't know how much truth there was in that thread becaue I can't for the life of me recall where I read it, but I do know I read it on here. I also don't know if this is different for soil growers (as I am in hydro) but just didn't want you to turn out with what I had.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 10, 2008)

hmm yeah that makes sense. Thanks very much greenfire

I forgot to add about the nutes. Cos this is first grow i didnt invest in anything expensive. So i used a brand called tomorite, its NKP is 4-4.5-8 and apparantly it has magnesium which is why im so confused.

I do not have a proper pH tester only a cheap shit one which is a bit suspect. Im due for a watering soon so i shall flush then.

Ive been looking at the growFAQ and found this pic of mag def:







Those leaves look alot like how mine could go quickly but there is no lightening of the leaves.

I also found this chart which shows at what pH Mag and nitrogen would get locked out, they are prity close so this makes me think they have both been.







Final problem is that if the pH of my water is to high how can i lower it quickly as i think flushing with water of a to high pH will just not help. Ive heard lemon juice being used?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya those leaves are deff what mine looked like. Wait those aren't yours but anyways, well if you have those ph strips those work good for the budget do a test batch of water. I think the lemon is supposed to make it go down to 5.5. I don't know if your supposed to wait after you put the lemon juice in the water or just pour it straight in the soil. You should check that out. OH and another thing I forgot mine started doing this at about day 40 also that is weird??????............


----------



## dpjones (Dec 11, 2008)

lol this thread has been officially de railed, sorry dangreen ><

The spots and yellowing appeared prob about a week ago but only now is it looking bad. I might just order a proper pH tester and some up and dpwn online now in the hope it will reach me this week.

Did ya grow auto ak 47 killa? If so did you have weird growth at the bottom of the stem. Like twisted disrroted leaves. I had these but i just pulled em off when it started flowing


----------



## dangreen (Dec 11, 2008)

Now worries, I had the same starts of branches at the bottom nodes i just pulled them as well cause they would be wasted energy. Gl finding the problem.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 11, 2008)

ya mine was the auto ak47. Only a couple of funky looking leaves on the bottom like one on each plant ya know. Did you ever figure out the lemon juice thing?


----------



## dpjones (Dec 11, 2008)

well ive just blown a bunch of cash on some nutes, pH tester and some pH up and down should come soon and then i will be sorted. Should i try flushing anyway even if the pH of the water is suspect?

dangreen any new pics about hehe (trying to keep on topic) ^^


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 11, 2008)

I would just wait till you get all your goodies in the mail. 

Lets see some pics ya 

Got the dry weight from my two plants 32 grams total #1 was 18.6 and #2 was 13.6 got the buds in glass jars to cure but im going to be smoking off of #2 when I run out of these regs in about two days.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 16, 2008)

*Week 5 (day 35)*

So far everything is going great.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 16, 2008)

dangreen said:


> So far everything is going great.


id say so


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 16, 2008)

God those look great man. I wanna see what your average yeild is off each plant.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey thanks greenfire and jollygreen. Green how is your AK47 smoking?

Forgot to mention, I am totally out of pot. It has been a few years, last time i had gone a day without it. So basically I feel like shit im moody and depressed.




Not to mention i have no money to get any............


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 17, 2008)

Not bad.... Plant #1 is like 10x better than #2 but she did go through a lot more stress than #1. I wanna hit this new ak I got going I know she is going to be just great. That sucks man. I gotta get a bag of regs tommorrow so I can make the ak last till I chop this plant.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dude you should check out my new grow journal I've got. The little one is on her 13th day going on 14th. Just fed her, her first taste of organic nutrients she loved it!!!!!


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

oh man, I know what's going down in this thread! another great grow!!


----------



## dpjones (Dec 18, 2008)

hey guys been awhile.

Your shit is looking amazing dangreen, how tall are those ladies now?

And i feel your pain man with the lack of green, im at Uni and every1 has gone home for xmas so i cant get my hands on any. A whole month....BUT my shit should be ready for the time everybody comes back and i will have lost all my resilience to the weed so i will get CAINED =D

My birds are coming along, i flushed them good a couple days ago but the yellowing is still creeping up, i wonder if they are rootbound or some shit. The buds are still coming along nicely tho.

Its weird but 2 of the plants are like 2 foot tall and the other two are about a foot and half, The shortest one is looking the most buddy so far. I dont have a decent camera atm since i was using my mates but hes gone home for christmas.

bought some Mollasses today so gonna start sticking that shit in but not entirely sure on how often/ how much to use any suggestions?

EDIT: I will chuck some pics in....

The trich pics i used a lens from an old CD drive and stuck it on to my shitty 2 megapixel phone camera ^.^


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 19, 2008)

Im back


----------



## dangreen (Dec 20, 2008)

dpjones said:


> hey guys been awhile.
> 
> Your shit is looking amazing dangreen, how tall are those ladies now?
> 
> ...


Hey Dp nice pics man. My plants are about 12-17 inches. Have you hit them with a Strong dose of Nitrogen to try and stop the yellowing? Generally I give my plants molasses every time I give them a drink of about 15ml.



Purple^stars said:


> Im back


Yay!!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 20, 2008)

YAYAYAYAYAYA

YAY!!!! time for a freash start for me.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey whats up everyone, just thought I'd drop in and say what's up. Thanks everyone checking out the grow. Here are some pictures i took earlier when I was cheefing down.






Been hard to get on and check everyone's journal's lately sorry internet is messing up half of the time. I think its time for a new modem. So I will be getting one this week.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 20, 2008)

ach looking at your pics is making me sad. The bud development is a lot more obvious in yours and mine are further ahead. I think may of stretched two of the plants. How far away is ure light and whats the wattage?

I gave them a very strong hit of the good stuff but still no luck /: think im gonna have to ride it out. One of the plants is looking like its gonna give 2 ounces easly tho =D

First grow so i cnt complain to much but i have put in a lot of money now, prob about £400 :S


----------



## dangreen (Dec 20, 2008)

Took me about $1200 to get my grow going initially. I have 600watt HPS as close as i can with out burning them maybe 6 inches.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 20, 2008)

6 inches  thats in a cool tube right?

fuckkk man 6 inches is 15 cm, i keep my 400 watt at about 50cm


----------



## dangreen (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea its a cool tube style. I think it cools a little better though.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 20, 2008)

can ya post pics of ure setup? i dont understand what ya mean by cooltube style


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey dpjones Cooltube are the shit man you should also check out my thread too. I have a shitload of pics on my setup and plants i think Dangreen setup is alot better but he can vouch for me .

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/102747-purple-stars-first-grow-journal.html


----------



## dangreen (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea its same thing pretty much. Lazy to take pics atm lol. But its more like a cool box cause its squared edges and its not clear on the sides reflective white.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 21, 2008)

Your plants look so sexy dan. My little lady is coming along nicely getting her soil ready to be transplanted into as we speak. On friday she will be going under the 400w hps so hopefully she will take off from there.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 21, 2008)

ye i would defo get a cooltube if i could but my grow is just a cuboard grow lol. My air circulation consists of a fan pointed at the plants and a window open to my room at all times =D


----------



## dangreen (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey whatever works for ya =P


----------



## dpjones (Dec 21, 2008)

ach im sorry to keep posting in you thread with not on topic shit but getting really hyped now, my Aks will be ready in approx 3 weeks and im already looking at the next grow...what ya think about this anyone got any experiance from attitude and seedsman?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/new-in-stock-seedsman-seeds-white-widow-feminized-3071-p.asp


----------



## dangreen (Dec 23, 2008)

I am gonna order some new strains. Getting the 2 listed below is what im thinking? Any suggestions?

*Auto AK47 x diesel*


Automatic AK47 x diesel Seeds per pack : 10 Type : Autoflowering, mostly sativa hybrid Height : 14  24 inches Harvest date : 10 weeks from seed Yield : 20  40g per plant Ideal light regime : 20/4 from seed to harvest Ideal pot size : 5  7litres Environment : Indoors/Outdoors Effect : Strong, Smooth And Ultra Sticky... we up'd our game for this cross we have used our great auto ak47 female, to cross with a most vigorous resin oozing auto new york city diesel male. the two combined is great for hash lovers. it has a smooth intake but a harsh backlash. something that will completely blow your mind. This cross is a mix and blend for the smokers that want that extra kick. very couch-locky and heady. not one for day-day more of a after work settler!!

*And*

*Auto blueberry*


Automatic Blueberry Seeds per pack : 10 Difficulty : 6/10 Type : Auto flowering indica hybrid Height : 10  14 inches Harvest : 10 weeks from seed Yield : 14  30g per plant Odour : 7/10 Ideal light regime : 20/4 from seed to harvest Ideal pot size : 5litres Environment : Indoors/Outdoors Methods : Can be grown close together, not suitable for direct ground planting Effect : Indica couch lock, medicinal, lung expanding Potency : 8/10 Everyone wants to grow Blueberry, just the name appeals to your senses. Think of Blueberry and you can almost taste it and smell it. Well Im happy to tell you that if you grow our Auto Blueberry, your senses will be satisfied! Auto Blueberry is a cross of DJ Shorts Blueberry and the original Lowryder. A lot of growers have found normal Blueberry to be sensitive to over feeding and to not actually smell too fruity. We couldnt fix both issues but I think we reached a good half way. Auto Blueberry is, unfortunately, still quite nutrient sensitive and as such, should be fed more lightly than other strains but on the plus side, weve managed to get her consistently smelling (and tasting) fruity. The difficulty rating of 6/10 is a reflection of her nutrient sensitivity and intolerance to root restriction, the growing medium should also never be allowed to get too dry or she will punish you with a severe lack of performance. If you start seeds in 5litre pots, feed lightly and never allow the medium to dry out, she will reward you with an extremely resinous and bulky main cola, medium branching with plenty of smaller, frosty nuggets and a truly delicious strong and fruity, berry-like aroma. An excellent hash making strain, her potency is amongst the best we have to offer.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 23, 2008)

Everything about them sounds amazing tbh except one thing....40g yield max. It just doesnt seem worth it for 10 weeks growing time concidering you could do a WW grow in 12-14 weeks and prob get a lot more weed. Autos are very good for a quick, first time grow but i think if you have the basic idea down why not try something with a bit more pay back?

Ontop of that you could get a mother and get some clones going, would save a lot of money on seeds and would mean you could have as many plants going as you want.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 23, 2008)

I am sticking with auto's because i don't have multi-room set up, they are small and quick turn around with the space and light i have its what i am going for, not really bigger. Plus then i get to try different strains constantly. Also i have my light on 24 so I don't need to worry about that.


----------



## dpjones (Dec 23, 2008)

thata fair enough, i guess if ya dont have lots of room then you cant really have lots of plants all going at once so you cant keep yourself in the good stuff all year round.

Ya keep your lights burning 24/7? Would be interesting to compare the results with a 20/4 grow.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 24, 2008)

*Day 43 (unsure anymore)

*The ladies seem to be growing like crazy I gave them all a high dose of Nitrogen and they are really taking off. They are smelling pretty skunky but still kept minimal with the carbon filter. 

To start off with a little collage I made. Hope you like.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 24, 2008)

lookin real nice dangreen...i like the collage too


----------



## dpjones (Dec 25, 2008)

nice man sick collage, those colas are making me horny lol

Merry Xmas


----------



## dangreen (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Everyone Hope you had a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 26, 2008)

NIce pics man that shit looks dank like no other. I bet mine looked like that before they died LOL!!!


----------



## Leilani Garden (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry if you answered this question back there and I missed it. What size pots do you have these in? *Edit: Duh, see that you answered that in your first post on this thread. *

I think they look really great, btw. 

Curious, isn't it also okay to do the lowriders/auto flowers under 18/6? And I believe you can force them to get bigger by occasionally doing 12/12 for a couple of days. Have you tried fooling with the lights at all?


----------



## dangreen (Dec 29, 2008)

Leilani Garden said:


> Sorry if you answered this question back there and I missed it. What size pots do you have these in? *Edit: Duh, see that you answered that in your first post on this thread. *
> 
> I think they look really great, btw.
> 
> Curious, isn't it also okay to do the lowriders/auto flowers under 18/6? And I believe you can force them to get bigger by occasionally doing 12/12 for a couple of days. Have you tried fooling with the lights at all?


Thanks everyone!

Anyways, I have tried a few things with the light. This grow has actually been 24 hour, today i actually switched to 20/4. And last week during flush im gonna go 12/12 to see how much they swell, but i doubt it will really do much possibly pack on more trich's but all the auto's i have grown are covered in Trich's. And honestly I don't see how Auto's could grow much bigger in the amount of time they have to mature. Though Co2 would be a great investment cause I've seen the buds really swell on Lowryder. Thanks for check out the grow and imput!

So today I came home on lunch and a few of my plants had extremly droppy leaves. Well realizing my normal watering was correct, but then I got to thinking about it and realized. I had been running a heater in the room. So I figured that the heater is taking alot more moisure out of the air. Which sucks cause now I have to water more. 

So I gave them all water with superthrive and mollases. And when i got home they looked great.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Dec 29, 2008)

That's a bummer about the dry atmosphere. Hope that works out for you.

Wanted to verify: are you sure that those are three GALLON pots you've got these plants in? They don't look that big from all the pictures you've posted. I'm just curious because I saw that you also recommended one LITER soda bottles to someone for auto flowers. 

Wonderful grow. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 29, 2008)

Leilani Garden said:


> That's a bummer about the dry atmosphere. Hope that works out for you.
> 
> Wanted to verify: are you sure that those are three GALLON pots you've got these plants in? They don't look that big from all the pictures you've posted. I'm just curious because I saw that you also recommended one LITER soda bottles to someone for auto flowers.
> 
> Wonderful grow. Thanks for all the info.


No I meant 1 liter to start, possibly good for LR#1. You would want at least 2 gallon. One of my Auto AK47 is in a 2 gallon maybe that's what you seen. The rest are actually 3.3 gallon pots, got them at a hydroponics store. Wanted to compare the two to see the difference. Cause If they were in 2 gallon pots I might be able to squeeze another couple plants into the grow without compromise. And in my snow ryder grow the plants actually grew better in the 2 gallon. So I guess well see.


----------



## dangreen (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey everyone sorry for no updates, family has been staying at my place for the past week. So hopefully Monday I will be able to. Hope you all had a great and safe new years!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 2, 2009)

I know what that is like. My whole family was in for the hoildays lol hectic to say the least. Couldn't smoke till like 1 in the morning when they all went to bed. They dont know I smoke so gotta keep it super secert. Hope the laidies are looking good. I had to transplant my girl and she took it pretty harsh. On a bounce back though so I hope she makes it. Happy Growing and Happy New Year!!!!!!!!


----------



## dangreen (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey guys so I did a emergency transplant on the one AK47 with the 2 gallon pot today. I woke up and a lot of the leaves where turning yellow. Also gave a small does of nutrients. Hope she recovers.


----------



## dpjones (Jan 3, 2009)

dangreen said:


> Hey guys so I did a emergency transplant on the one AK47 with the 2 gallon pot today. I woke up and a lot of the leaves where turning yellow. Also gave a small does of nutrients. Hope she recovers.


Wouldnt transplanting just cause more shock, well its done now anyway. Have you given it a flush?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya man these little aks don't take so well to transplating. Did mine two days ago and she is just now bouncing back from it. Got two other seeds in the dirt though so all should be well. Hope she makes it man.


----------



## dpjones (Jan 3, 2009)

Talking about your plants getting shock and that i was wondering if anyone has tried that superthrive stuff or a similar thing which is for the general care of the plant. Like if your gonna transplant or if its had any shock at all you can use this stuff and it gives it a boost.


----------



## dav22 (Jan 3, 2009)

wow i am a newb but may i ask how would you rate the ak af vs non af?? i have just gotten my l.e.d panels and am finishing my hydro setup any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 3, 2009)

dangreen said:


> Took me about $1200 to get my grow going initially. I have 600watt HPS as close as i can with out burning them maybe 6 inches.


Badass man thats sweet you do hav a really nice set up man..!!! I dropped around $900 with my 400w Cool tube!! on mine and its small but i still have lots of more cool thing to get to control the humidity and basically the whole enviroment in the tent.


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 5, 2009)

cool tubes rule!!! i find them a must for small places/tents/cabinets!!! my af AK feminized are in the mail and i have a af greatwhiteshark in a 6,5l pot. one thing i have to suggest is organic grow!!! you can buy pre mixed soil add some goodies like worm castings and high p bat guano and u never get nute lock ups!!! go organic its almost impossible to overfertilise you have less risk of stunting your plants or creating nute lockups. chemical ferts change the soil ph whilst organic dont!! u will need little feeding only molasses and worm casting teas!! you can add any natural fertilizer that you wish to be part of your feeding schedule!! i have added pelecan guano to a light soil mix worm castings and perlite for my seedlings and as there roots go deeper they find the hot soil which is mixed with additional worm castings and high p bat guano. i also have a high p k organic fertilizer by cellmax and i add when watering during final stages of growth. just a suggestion go organic!!!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 5, 2009)

DUDE they have af great white shark?????? Where did you find these. I am doing the regular great white shark after I finish my auto ak47s. To bad I already purchased the seeds. Oh well I would rether have a bigger plant anyways. 

He is right organic is awesome. I haven't had one sign of over feeding this time.


----------



## dpjones (Jan 5, 2009)

Heres a nooby question. Is Plagron Batmix organic?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 5, 2009)

is it bat guano? Cause if it is then yes. Everybody here is a great place to get organic nutrients. www.ebay.com and then type in BMO (Blue Mountain Organics) super great prices on guano veg and flower liquids.


----------



## dpjones (Jan 5, 2009)

Im in teh UK 

But im using the Bio bizz line. Got topmax, the root one, the growth and the bloom. So i think i should be set. IM prob gonna go with the batmix, its like £18 a bag tho


----------



## backgammon (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey I just started my first grow with these seeds and found this awesome topic just in time 

I'm going to grow 2 plants and I can only spare 22cm x 16cm x 10cm (this is about 1 gallon total volume) soil space for them each. Height is only 10cm how big problem will this be for me? Total grow space is only 65cm high so I need to keep height down as much as possible. Should i sacrifice more space for soil in expense of total plant height? The lighting will be done with 4x23W and 1x30W CFLs. Got a heater in the space since it gets down to 5C sometimes outside the box.

One of my problems is that they're in a place where it's a pain for me to check on them which is bad for a first grow since I cant follow up on them as often as I'd like. So now I'd like to know how often and how much I should water these plants. So could someone give me a good estimate on how I should do the watering the more seldom the better. I'm going to have clay pellets on the surface which is supposed to keep the moisture in the soil better.

Please comment on my plans, all ideas are welcome 

Here's picture of the 2 plants

Plant 1 (age 6 days):







Plant 2 (age 2 days):


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 5, 2009)

Your gonna need a bigger pot deff I say no smaller than 2gal they auto ak's have pretty big root systems. You will run into root bind if you keep her in there.


----------



## dpjones (Jan 5, 2009)

1 gallon pot is fine tbh, not idealbut meh.

your biggest problem will be height, my tallest is 60cm. And with cfl it might stretch. Watering depends on medium, air flow and temps. it differs 4 each, make sure to get some perlite. 

i would get a bigger box

edit, justt reread, 10cm is a liittle shallow


----------



## dangreen (Jan 6, 2009)

*Day 58 

*The past few weeks have been rough on my girls. The lack of attention I have been able to give them has caused ph problems causing nute lock up on one and yellowing on a couple others. Also had a problem with a my light falling and cracking a top of one of my girls and breaking a branch off another plant. Last picture is of the top. Other then the problems they are packing on some meat, smelling really good and looking to finish here soon.


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 6, 2009)

lookin good dan! my sprouts are above ground now. got 25 diesel ryder above ground an 2/15 kush are above ground. im usin a mix of jus topsoil, mg organic, perlite, guano. plan on jus watering with lasses only after sex shows


----------



## dpjones (Jan 6, 2009)

Awww man seeing those plants is makine me a sad panda. They look fucking amazing. Mine ive had to take most of the leaves off and the buds look nowhere near as nice or developed or crystally. I wonder what went wrong :S


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking Dank man Keep it up DAN!!!


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 6, 2009)

i got them at seedsman.com the guy told me he sells the auto strains to attitude but he was not stealthy at all!!! i asked him to number the bags as 1 and 2 because i got the auto greatwhite and the white russian and to have no inconspicuous material in and he sent them them with the cards of each strain and with a big bud picture!! i got soo pissed off then i wanted the feminized ak searched for a different site but no luck only seedsman had them so i decided to go again with him he canceled my order because he said he was afraid of fraud and that he doesnt send to the same person until first payment is cleared what bullshit so a couple of days later i got them from attitude when they were back in stock i think attitude has the great white too!! the plagron bat mix from what i know is organic!! hope i didnt jack your thread here sir!!!! i apologize if i did!!! your pictures look really good and healthy with dense buds!!!! congrats!!! would you be thinking of trying to have one plant organic next time so we could compare to the chemical ferst results and see which is better when comparing!!! organic will save alot of hassle down the run and i think it has a better result in taste and if you are good yield too!!! it would be nice seeing such a comparison though if you were interested!!!! again things look great bro keep up the real work +rep


----------



## dangreen (Jan 7, 2009)

All my grows are 100% organic. Sorry to hear about your order, hope your grow goes well.


----------



## dangreen (Jan 7, 2009)

Today I put them on 12/12 to let them finish out this way for future grow reference. Hopefully they like it.

Dp did you start your own journal? Or if not post some pics i want to see the difference.


----------



## dpjones (Jan 7, 2009)

dangreen said:


> Today I put them on 12/12 to let them finish out this way for future grow reference. Hopefully they like it.
> 
> Dp did you start your own journal? Or if not post some pics i want to see the difference.



I dont wanna 

This yellowing w/e the fuck it was ruined the grow, the plants still produced buds but nothing like yours


----------



## dangreen (Jan 7, 2009)

dpjones said:


> I dont wanna
> 
> This yellowing w/e the fuck it was ruined the grow, the plants still produced buds but nothing like yours


Oh that sucks dog, probably was the ph. I am investing into a ph pen for the next grow. Cause i think my buds could have been bigger.

*Also another thing the branch that got busted off by my light. I was taking the buds off of it, into a jar to cure and seen 1 huge calyxes well I decided to squeeze it and out popped a green seed. Then I found one more. Not sure where they came from but I hope my whole crop is not loaded with them.*


----------



## dpjones (Jan 8, 2009)

dangreen said:


> Oh that sucks dog, probably was the ph. I am investing into a ph pen for the next grow. Cause i think my buds could have been bigger.
> 
> *Also another thing the branch that got busted off by my light. I was taking the buds off of it, into a jar to cure and seen 1 huge calyxes well I decided to squeeze it and out popped a green seed. Then I found one more. Not sure where they came from but I hope my whole crop is not loaded with them.*



Worryingly i think mine might have the same. Ive had a good check and there are no male flowers at all, but when i stole a little bud for a pre harvest test (i was desperate) i saw what could of been pre formed seeds.

I hope its down to the genetics of the Auto Ak if so.

Whas your grow completely light proof and did you have anything that could of stressed it bad?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 8, 2009)

dp so yours ended up a yellow mess also? I think it might just be the strain its to easy to mess up or something ph is a big factor I guess. I want to invest in one of those pens as well.


----------



## dpjones (Jan 8, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> dp so yours ended up a yellow mess also? I think it might just be the strain its to easy to mess up or something ph is a big factor I guess. I want to invest in one of those pens as well.



Prity much, i will still harvest some nice bud of it but no were near as nice as dans.

I have learnt a lot tho from this gro so hopefully my WW grow will be sickkkkk.

The problems could of been anything, i was using tap water which wasnt PHed (a big factor).

The soil wasnt a great brand, i messed with the lighting to much. Loads of things which wont happen next time.


----------



## dangreen (Jan 8, 2009)

dpjones said:


> Prity much, i will still harvest some nice bud of it but no were near as nice as dans.
> 
> I have learnt a lot tho from this gro so hopefully my WW grow will be sickkkkk.
> 
> ...


Yea every grow for me I tend to learn new things. As I am sure most ppl do. Usually I fill my gallon milk containers full of water 3-4 days before i need to water. With open tops to evaporate chlorine and adjust ph. But with my family being over and the holidays I just did not have time to be prefilling. Which was a big mistake for me and some of my plants will suffer from my mistakes. Oh well at least I should still have a decent amount of bud seeded or not. I have heard ph can make your plants hermi which may have been the case for the seeds in my plant. But I have no clue where the pollen sack is. Oh well i can hope for the best.

Where did you get your WW seeds from?


----------



## dangreen (Jan 8, 2009)

So I think I think I may have found some more seeds only like 3-4 if anyone can tell from the first 5 pics if they look like seeds. Not to worried cause I inspected the rest of them and they look fine. 

Pictures six and on are from the plant that got topped from my light. I am smoking it tonight and it is very nice lung expanding, clear high. Probably cause has a lot of clear trich's. Can't wait till she is done and properly cured cause the taste is great too. Pretty rough on the intake though. No seeds on this plant either yay!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 8, 2009)

yep thats a seed alright
other than that it looks real nice


----------



## dangreen (Jan 8, 2009)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> yep thats a seed alright
> other than that it looks real nice


Thanks confirmed my fears, but fuck it i am gonna try and grow it if its ready when I harvest. To see if it grows with out seeds.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 8, 2009)

Those look so yummy I hope my other two turn out better than the one I got going just got some new veg nutes so hope they will.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey dan what size fan are you using for your cool tube?


----------



## dangreen (Jan 8, 2009)

When i am actually cooling the tube 6 inch lol. Too cold here so I use it for heat. I just have a lil cheap 4inch clip fan strapped to it to keep the hot air off the bulb and going into the room I try to keep the room about 75 degrees but sometimes it drops to 60 with light off.

My next grow im not going to use much nutes think I over did it a lot with the ph. But some of them loved what I gave them. Can't wait to order a Ph Pen.


----------



## dpjones (Jan 8, 2009)

dangreen said:


> When i am actually cooling the tube 6 inch lol. Too cold here so I use it for heat. I just have a lil cheap 4inch clip fan strapped to it to keep the hot air off the bulb and going into the room I try to keep the room about 75 degrees but sometimes it drops to 60 with light off.
> 
> My next grow im not going to use much nutes think I over did it a lot with the ph. But some of them loved what I gave them. Can't wait to order a Ph Pen.


urmm you pH the water before you add nutes not after....if thats what ya ment ^^


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 8, 2009)

why not buy spa water?? it has a ph of six and some good minerals in it!!! i buy a bottle for like 0,7 euro and im hassle free from the water point of view!!!


----------



## AsleepInTheCorner (Jan 9, 2009)

My god they look good, cant wait to get some of these in the summer. Great effort mate.


----------



## AsleepInTheCorner (Jan 9, 2009)

One question, I noticed that all the stems on your plants are considerably thicker than when I grew auto NYC diesel is this just how they are or have you done something to make them thicker?


----------



## dangreen (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey thanks guys.
The stems on these just grew a lot thicker, think its just the plant. I don't use spa water or any special water because I really can't afford to be going to the store all the time to buy distilled water. But im going to get all the Ph stuff for next grow corrected.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 9, 2009)

damn I wish it was cold here. Its freaking Jan. and today its almost 70 outside. I haven't seen a winter like this ever.


----------



## Purple^stars (Jan 10, 2009)

Sweet! haha


----------



## dangreen (Jan 13, 2009)

*WEEK 9 **(day 65)*

Down to the final days. I am planning on harvesting some of the plants on the 18th. They seem to like the 12/12 getting them ready for the cut. I think some of the plants may need a week longer.


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 14, 2009)

dude ur plants look soooo fu... good!!! how many babies do u have under that light?? it is a 600w right? hps or hps with blue spectrum?? how big r ur pots?? mad rep for your results they seem the best of its kind i have seen so far i hope mine get that big and dank!!! mad rep again!!!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 14, 2009)

when did you change the lights to 12/12? I think I am going to do that for atleast a week for other two ladies and see how they like it. 

Looking spectacular though man


----------



## dangreen (Jan 14, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> dude ur plants look soooo fu... good!!! how many babies do u have under that light?? it is a 600w right? hps or hps with blue spectrum?? how big r ur pots?? mad rep for your results they seem the best of its kind i have seen so far i hope mine get that big and dank!!! mad rep again!!!


Hey thanks bro! I have 10 plants under a 600 watt blue spectrum HPS. They are in 3.3 gallon pots.



greenfirekilla420 said:


> when did you change the lights to 12/12? I think I am going to do that for atleast a week for other two ladies and see how they like it.
> 
> Looking spectacular though man


Thanks mayne!
I put them under 12/12 ,5 days ago they like it last few weeks I am told.


----------



## blzbob (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know dang they look very good to me. What ever you did you did it right. I just started My AK-47 atuos yesterday and I hope like hell they come out like yours. Great Grow


----------



## dangreen (Jan 14, 2009)

blzbob said:


> I don't know dang they look very good to me. What ever you did you did it right. I just started My AK-47 atuos yesterday and I hope like hell they come out like yours. Great Grow


Thanks Man!
Hope you have good luck growing!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jan 14, 2009)

damn dangreen your grow looks amazing bro
those buds look sticky as hell, i bet the smell is amazing

what are your temps like? and how do you cool the 600?
I'm trying to figure out how to cool mine and not sure what cfm fan would do the job.

again dude, great fucking job


----------



## jelven (Jan 14, 2009)

those look sooo nice.. how do you get a blue spectrum hps? will it work in any ballast? i have the econo light but would like something with a blue spectrum as i know its better


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 15, 2009)

Jus absolutly amazing bro....u r an insparation to all us lowryder growers....def wann know the dry weight per plant!!


----------



## dangreen (Jan 15, 2009)

jelven said:


> those look sooo nice.. how do you get a blue spectrum hps? will it work in any ballast? i have the econo light but would like something with a blue spectrum as i know its better


Thanks for the comments guys. Ya I'll post dry weights. But I am now thinking most of the plants are gonna need another week at least mostly cloudy trich's.
I actually meant to say 600watt HPS, not blue spectrum HPS sorry.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 16, 2009)

cool.....1 more week is the call sign of a paitent and experienced grower....


----------



## dangreen (Jan 18, 2009)

I cut 2 plants today and took some pictures before they were cut also some pictures while i was flushing a couple.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 18, 2009)

Dude the pic of the plant in front of the blinds looks fantastic. Those buds look REAL DENSE.


----------



## dangreen (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey guys!
Just wanted to hit you up with what i have been up to. I ended up with about 250 seeds so far about 150 good from the looks that should all be female. I have already started to try and germinate one and it already cracked open yay! I have had 6 jars total of bud, but given 2 of them away to friends. I still have 5 plants drying. I think I will end up with 8-9oz range after seeds stems taken out. The buds were pretty airy on some of the plants i think they were suffocated from light.

So I am getting another 600watt hopefully. And i have a electrician coming to do my breakers. So I can run more light.


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice! great greenthumb, I tried to rep ya but gotta spread the love around first I guess


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 27, 2009)

what do you mean by suffocated from light??


----------



## dangreen (Jan 27, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> what do you mean by suffocated from light??


Not enough light breaking threw the canopy, not very dense buds on lower branches.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Got you some good looking nugs there man. Ya my last batch was pretty airy. I tried LSTing the girls to give all branches even light. Looking pretty good so far.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 28, 2009)

niceeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## dangreen (Jan 30, 2009)

*SMOKE REPORT*

*Name: *Auto AK47
* 
Breeder: *Lowlife Seed Company
* 
Genetics: *Ak47 crossed with Lowryder for automatic genetics.
* 
Seed/Clone: *Seed*

indica/sativa: *Hydbrid - mostly sativa
 * 
Trichomes: *Covered.
* 
Smell: *Some Very Fruity, Some Very Spicy Hashy
* 
Taste: *Pretty Harsh on the intake for both pheno. The Fruity little bit easier on the intake and taste really good with nice sweet after taste. The Spicy is a nice Mexican smoke with nice after taste of pine.
* 
Density on a scale of 1-10: *Top buds are 8, and lower buds 5.
* 
Ease of Growth: *This plant is pretty delicate does not like to be to dry, also be very careful with nutrients unless you want shock or Hermie.
* Yield: *11oz from 10 plants
* 
Flower Length: *11 weeks from germination.
*
Color: *Green, Gold, Red, Purple
* 
High: At First smoke very heady then creeps into a deep body high. High will last several hours. Smoke will make you drift into thoughts, good social smoke, not good for party, or dancing unless wanting to pass out or eat the fridge.*
* 
Notes: 2 Different pheno types both give same effect of high. Good strain to grow.*


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 31, 2009)

good shit dan bro. i got a question bro. do u think 2400 watts of hps is enough light to run 50 seedlings from start to finish of blueryder. i have 22 fems on weeks 4 of dieselryder rite now under 1400. i nana method the 25 seeds an got 22 fems. so im in a hurry to get these other blueryders in the ground at another location. i may not nana them if 2400 is not enough for say 35 fems. wut do you think. i want to get some dense buds


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 31, 2009)

AWESOME REPORT ON THE AUTO AK-47..good job on the yeild too...



dangreen said:


> *SMOKE REPORT*
> 
> *Name: *Auto AK47
> 
> ...


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 31, 2009)

not to sound like a complete noob, but what is the nana method??? hell if that helps to get more fem beans, tell me bro please..thanks in advance!



chicagokushman23 said:


> good shit dan bro. i got a question bro. do u think 2400 watts of hps is enough light to run 50 seedlings from start to finish of blueryder. i have 22 fems on weeks 4 of dieselryder rite now under 1400. i nana method the 25 seeds an got 22 fems. so im in a hurry to get these other blueryders in the ground at another location. i may not nana them if 2400 is not enough for say 35 fems. wut do you think. i want to get some dense buds


----------



## kinghash (Feb 1, 2009)

hey dang. found you! 
hope you dont mind me posting pic. 
heres my snowryder at 19 days


----------



## Purple^stars (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice man!!! that looks like a very good crop congrats Dan! have you purcheased any more seeds from jim or send me a pm man.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey, I've really enjoyed following your journal. VERY impressive results. You did such a great job.

A couple of questions for you:

1. you said something about getting the ph right next time. Did you not use a ph tester at all during this? ?If so, you must have lucked into some great tap water at home (you said no buying water for you, so I'm assuming you used tap water).

2. HOW did you fit ten of those under that one light/reflector? I know I had asked you about this earlier in teh thread, but I don't recall ever seeing a picture with all of them under that one light. Would love to see that.

Very well done. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## rgsxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you think there was pollen left over from another grow or do you think there is a defect with femenized version of the lowlife auto ak47 for you to have gotten seeds?


----------



## dangreen (Feb 3, 2009)

rgsxy said:


> Do you think there was pollen left over from another grow or do you think there is a defect with femenized version of the lowlife auto ak47 for you to have gotten seeds?


There was no way possible for pollen to be left over from another grow. I doubt a seed could be defective lol. 
No I just feed them way to much of the wrong nutrients during flowering causing stress induced Hermie.


----------



## NationalForest420 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great grow. Looks very tasty.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey dan could you check out my auto journal and tell me why you think Mary is so far Behind yours at day 58. I asked Dpjones as well and his are WAY ahead of mine at day 58. I was thinking maybe root bound or something???? But they are in 3gl pots so I don't really know how they would be root bound. I'm pretty confused here cause I mean she looks the same everyday hasn't really been putting on any weight or trichs. The only stress she had was WAY early on and has been good since then. I was thinking of keeping her up past the 70 days and go into 80 or something. I mean she has two weeks left if you are going by the 70 days. My hydro grow last time already had big buds by now and both of those plants were burned very severly. Hope you can help me out man.


----------



## rgsxy (Feb 5, 2009)

dangreen said:


> There was no way possible for pollen to be left over from another grow. I doubt a seed could be defective lol.
> No I just feed them way to much of the wrong nutrients during flowering causing stress induced Hermie.


Well earlier in the thread i read you didnt find any pollen sacks... I am not saying the seed is defective but the fem process for that strain or breeder. If i bought a fem strain of course i wouldnt want it to be loaded with seeds.


----------



## dangreen (Feb 6, 2009)

rgsxy said:


> Well earlier in the thread i read you didnt find any pollen sacks... I am not saying the seed is defective but the fem process for that strain or breeder. If i bought a fem strain of course i wouldnt want it to be loaded with seeds.


Ya I didn't find any pollen sacks but in most cases you don't end up finding the pollen sack with a Hermie unless you find it when it happens. I am happy with the seeds cause I didn't want to buy more anyways.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 6, 2009)

what is the nana method????



chicagokushman23 said:


> good shit dan bro. i got a question bro. do u think 2400 watts of hps is enough light to run 50 seedlings from start to finish of blueryder. i have 22 fems on weeks 4 of dieselryder rite now under 1400. i nana method the 25 seeds an got 22 fems. so im in a hurry to get these other blueryders in the ground at another location. i may not nana them if 2400 is not enough for say 35 fems. wut do you think. i want to get some dense buds


----------



## rgsxy (Feb 7, 2009)

dangreen said:


> Ya I didn't find any pollen sacks but in most cases you don't end up finding the pollen sack with a Hermie unless you find it when it happens. I am happy with the seeds cause I didn't want to buy more anyways.


So do you think its a bad idea to get a fem auto strain if you dont want hermy seeds ? Or do you think what happend to you is rare?


----------



## dangreen (Feb 7, 2009)

rgsxy said:


> So do you think its a bad idea to get a fem auto strain if you dont want hermy seeds ? Or do you think what happend to you is rare?


I don't think what happened to mine was very common at all. Up to you if you want fem or not.


----------



## rgsxy (Feb 8, 2009)

dangreen said:


> I don't think what happened to mine was very common at all. Up to you if you want fem or not.


I was just worried because i ordered fem and i dont want seeds in my crop. Whats the most potent auto you've grown


----------



## dangreen (Feb 9, 2009)

rgsxy said:


> I was just worried because i ordered fem and i dont want seeds in my crop. Whats the most potent auto you've grown


Would have to say certain Pheno types of the Diesel Ryder where the best. When you get one that is purple-ish blue it is loaded with ozzing thc, the smell with burn your eyes with fuel.


----------



## dangreen (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey all just wanted to to show you all a few pics of some cured Auto Ak47. Also some pictures of the starts of my new grow, including Hashberry, Trainwreck, Sour Diesel, Queen, and Auto Ak47. The 2 larger plants in my room were clones from a friend of the Sour Diesel and Queen i got a couple weeks ago they are exploding with growth. Also I added another 1000watt HPS to the room so I have a total of 1600watts. Been busting my ass latley so not much time to check everyones grows but I will soon thanks for stoping in.


----------



## noltnercr03 (Feb 18, 2009)

hey did you keep them at 20/4 or did you ever switch over to 12/12 i am about week 3 and 1/2 and want to switch over to 12/12 lighting but want to know if that will effect my yield that much or not?


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 18, 2009)

NO 12/12 with autos! only in last week if u must..more tric's development..and is best to keep em' on 18/6. but u can go 20/4...it's personal perf.



noltnercr03 said:


> hey did you keep them at 20/4 or did you ever switch over to 12/12 i am about week 3 and 1/2 and want to switch over to 12/12 lighting but want to know if that will effect my yield that much or not?


----------



## noltnercr03 (Feb 18, 2009)

when will you know to go to 12/12 because i have other plants that are not autos so i just move them in and out. Also could i go the last week and a half or only the last week with 12/12? Check out my page and you can tell me what you think so far because they are on day 30 right now so only 40 more days hopefully!


----------



## HeyBud69 (Feb 18, 2009)

Three words Dangreen;sticky, stinky, stanky. Great looking grow, even if you think you abused them a smidge. If I ever start offering you advice on growing weed, please remind me to shut my piehole. This should get a sticky.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 18, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> not to sound like a complete noob, but what is the nana method??? hell if that helps to get more fem beans, tell me bro please..thanks in advance!


If I recall correctly, you put the seeds in a sealed container with some banana peels for a while and supposedly this creates more female seeds. I have no idea if it works or what the exact method is

Very nice grow, Dangreen!


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 18, 2009)

since you don't know when to go to 12/12, (which i told you is last week of flowering for autos, ie; 7th wk if harvesting in 8th wk, or 8th wk to switch to 12/12 if harvesting in 9th wk or 9th wk to switch to 12/12 if harvesting in 10th wk)......this method, mostly for reg. strains, which you are growing also, can also be applied to the autos as well....If you don't want hermies switch to a waining Light period. 
This light period is one where you gradually dial back the light cycle one hour at a time for a week for each hour. This process takes 5 weeks. After you reach the 12/12 is when you start counting your flowering time. 
It also works well with Indicas, because you will see pre flowers with in the waining light cycle... (it also makes your buds slightly bigger with indicas)
DJ Short alludes to it in His book, "Cultivating Exceptional Cannabis". The reason behind this is because you can not expect a Sub-equatorial strain to switch to 12-12 overnight.The region where they come from doesn't do that and neither should the grower. The Light cycle is genetically programmed into the plant. Any deviation from that will result in Hermies. 
The Object is to try and duplicate nature.




noltnercr03 said:


> when will you know to go to 12/12 because i have other plants that are not autos so i just move them in and out. Also could i go the last week and a half or only the last week with 12/12? Check out my page and you can tell me what you think so far because they are on day 30 right now so only 40 more days hopefully!


----------



## noltnercr03 (Feb 19, 2009)

No i understand when to do it, but just want to know how much it will effect my yield if i do start 12/12 with 2 weeks before harvest?


----------



## dpjones (Feb 19, 2009)

Ive just chucked my WW into 12/12 from 18/6, are you saying they are going to hermie?


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 20, 2009)

Not really, but this helps prevent them even more....


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 20, 2009)

+rep looking good, peep my journal...


----------



## teranone (Mar 14, 2009)

Good stuff. I just got my beans in the mail auto hindu kush, auto blueberry kush, auto nycd,and auto white russian. I have 4 hindu under my 400 watter giving cns15 botacare still have a ways to go peace


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 14, 2009)

hey, where did u get the Auto Blueberry Kush beans from??



teranone said:


> Good stuff. I just got my beans in the mail auto hindu kush, auto blueberry kush, auto nycd,and auto white russian. I have 4 hindu under my 400 watter giving cns15 botacare still have a ways to go peace


----------



## ballo (Jul 16, 2009)

wow. really. those are beautiful girls, great job man. +rep


----------



## zwdog922 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry to revive, but do yall think smell would be a problem for one plant outdoors?


----------



## pimpsterhl (Aug 6, 2009)

Bro, mucho respecto!!! That sounds like a fairly high average of weight... i'm assuming that was wet weight or was it dry? I'm defidently gonna try this strain... am gonna try it outdoors as well as in to see what i get with both. Any pointers or ideas on what i should think about for the outdoor grow? 

Sorry if u listed it earlier but i just went through this whole thread and am a lil stoned so i don't member but wut nutes u using? My last couple i've used the biobizz lineup and am now using the foxfarms soluble beastie bloom and chaching.... wondering if you're doing anything diff. to get that kinda weight if by some chance it is dry... THANKS for your contribution!!!


----------



## dangreen (Aug 9, 2009)

pimpsterhl said:


> Bro, mucho respecto!!! That sounds like a fairly high average of weight... i'm assuming that was wet weight or was it dry? I'm defidently gonna try this strain... am gonna try it outdoors as well as in to see what i get with both. Any pointers or ideas on what i should think about for the outdoor grow?
> 
> Sorry if u listed it earlier but i just went through this whole thread and am a lil stoned so i don't member but wut nutes u using? My last couple i've used the biobizz lineup and am now using the foxfarms soluble beastie bloom and chaching.... wondering if you're doing anything diff. to get that kinda weight if by some chance it is dry... THANKS for your contribution!!!



Hey thanks it was 12oz dry weight. I use Roots Organics coco fiber soil its potassium based so maybe that helps with the size. I have a bunch that are outdoors they are a little smaller but probably get a ounce or better off one. I have been breeding them with other auto's to try and improve density of the buds. I used a lot of Organic nutrients sounding pretty similar to what you use.


----------



## dwizzle07 (Sep 13, 2009)

dangreen said:


> Hey thanks it was 12oz dry weight. I use Roots Organics coco fiber soil its potassium based so maybe that helps with the size. I have a bunch that are outdoors they are a little smaller but probably get a ounce or better off one. I have been breeding them with other auto's to try and improve density of the buds. I used a lot of Organic nutrients sounding pretty similar to what you use.


hey man gr8 grow! just what im looking for.
anyhows a quick question, how wide do they get on average. would really help .PEACE.kiss-ass


----------



## Infusion (Feb 7, 2010)

AppleGenius said:


> Looking gorgeous...
> 
> Just placed my order for 20 Auto AK-47 seeds...
> 
> Now someone needs to get some stable auto Blueberry and White Widow seeds created...


If you want some Auto Blueberry check out, Autofloweringseeds.com, They give good service and I recommend them, I got some Auto AK 47 feminised and all 5 hatched


----------



## Dr Jekyl (May 17, 2010)

hey guy's, i'm new to this forum and kinda new to indoor growing... i've been reading through this thread and i must say it is very inspirational. big thanks to dan for the journal, i've found it very helpful mate and well done to the guys those photos look awesome. i've got a small set up in progress at the moment 4 auto ak47's, 2 auto great white shark and 2 blue ryder... all are now 11 days old from start of germination (day 1 seed in paper towel) and are already 12cm tall average height except blue ryder which is very very slow. i'm using a 250w MH bulb which i plan to switch over to HPS on day 14, i would like to get my hands on a 400watt system but i'm limited to who will deliver to this god forsaken island. light is about 40cm from top of pots. most of the seedlings are now starting to produce their 3rd set of leaves (not including their seed leaves) but all have had to be proped up.

i'm going to be starting nutes in the near future, diz anybody have any suggestions on which nutes to use? i was thinking of biobizz cos it's quite easy to my hands on, what do you guys think?

any comments or advice on anything i've posted would been gratefully welcomed.

cheers guys

happy growing


----------



## Slake (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for this post. I am new to this website and to growing in general. I believe I have obtained some really good tips from this website, so thanks again. I am growing two AK-47's seeds I got from my local dispensary. Sadly, they came in the 1/8th I bought from them. 

Frustrated with most of the dispensaries and their prices, I germinated the seeds in a shot glass of tap water (I let sit out for three days to allow the evaporation of chlorine) and then covered with a coffee mug for a week. Then, I planted them in some pre-mixed Miracle-Gro soil I purchased and I mixed in some rabbit poo (a small handful in each container) that I kept in a paper bag for two weeks previous. I have two young and healthy rabbits (I read that rabbit manure is not "hot" so it doesn't need to be composted, plus it's one of the best organic fertilizers around, even better than guano) who are litter box trained but every once in a while, they get so excited for treats they sometimes have accidents, so I collected the droppings over time and stored them separately. The plants have been in soil for a almost a week now and they are are looking great and healthy. About an inch tall, with four deep kelly green leaves with dark purple at the tops of the stems. I believe I have a good grasp of when to switch my lighting schedule. I'm currently running 20/4. I also read that if you use green lights during the night cycle, it won't interfere with flowering or damage the plants.I am super excited for my first grow of medicinal grade product. I think I will wait to post any pictures until it's harvest time or if there is a problem.

I hope to breed the AK-47 with a strain I got from a local dispensary called Yellow Mustard (it is great for pain relief and swelling) and develop my own strain called Mustard Gas. Anyhoo, good luck to everyone out there.

Cheers,


----------



## xbladex1984 (Oct 6, 2010)

great harvest man did you supercrop or use any techniques on those aks?


----------



## abstract88 (Dec 2, 2010)

DanGreen I was wondering how tall you got your auto ak's ? I just got my seeds from Grass-o-matic AK47 auto fem , and I have a pc case grow i wanna do that is 18 inches tall . Do you think that this is a good strain for a pcgrow or no ? please and ty !!


----------

